# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  مواقع ماركات عالميه ومصممين ازياء تهمك سيدتي

## جميلة المنصوره

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا اليوم جبتلكم


جميع المواقع التي تخص الماركات العالمية ومواقع هامة للجمال ،،
يله نبدأ : -




1 - ๑♥๑○ مواقع ماركات عالمية للفتيات ○♥๑○ 


لانكوم


www.lancome.com/


نينا ريتشى
www.ninaricci.fr


جيفنشى


www.givenchy.com/default.php


ماكس فاكتور
www.maxfactor.com


كلينك
www.clinique.com


شانيل
www.chanel.com/fb/index.cfm


موقع دور ازياء لمصممين عرب:
يوسف كمون


www.youssefkamoun.com/designs.asp?col=1


موقع المصمم زياد نكد:


www.ziadnakad.com/


2-موقع camillechamoun:


www.camillechamoun.com/


3-موقع المصمم اللبناني الشهير ايلي صعب:


www.eliesaab.com/


6-موقع المصمم غازي طعمة:


www.ghazitohme.com/


7-موقع لكل ما تريدمن الموديلات من الماركات جيفنشي شانيل ...الخ :


www.style.com/fashionshows/index.html


8-موقع etsnakhle:


www.etsnakhle.com/


9-موقع ريفلون:


www.revlon.com/index.asp


10-موقع جميل بة كل ما يفيدك ماركة guerlain:


www.guerlain.com/


13- موقع لانكوم الشهير:


www.lancome.com/


موقع عبد محفوظ حلو بعد


www.abedmahfouz.com/


موقع جميل خنسا


www.jamilkhansa.com/


موقع المصمم لساهر ضياء


www.saher-dia.com


هذه بعض المواقع .. للعنايه بالبشره ..والعطور
اتمنى ان تستمتعوا بتصفحها ..والاستفاده منــها :


موقع لانــــــكـــوم


www.lancome.com/


استي لودر


www.esteelauder.com/


أفون


www.avon.com/


رفيفيري


www.revivre.com/


شوميت


www.chaumet.com/


بيوتي بيز


www.beautybuzz.com/


ذي بودي شوب


www.the-body-shop.com/


باكوربان


www.pacorabanne.com/anglais/acc-parfum.htm


بووس


www.hugoboss.com/


جـيرلان


www.guerlain.fr/


مديني للعطور


www.madini.com/


ديور


www.dior.com/


كلارنس


www.clarins.com/


كيــنبو


www.kanebo-international.com/


ريفلون


www.revlon.com/


ويـــلا


www.wella.com/


كلارول


www.clairol.com/


ايف سان لوران


www.ysl-hautecouture.com/


يونيك


www.clinique.com/


جوتشي


www.gucci.com/getFlash.html


اســكــادا


www.escada.com/


عطورات هوجــو


www.hugo.com/


عطورات سينتوبيا


www.scentopia.com/cgi-bin/scentopia.storefront


2 - $$##مواقع مهمة لجمال نواعم$$## 


تجميل


http://tajmeel.org/


بودى شوب 


http://www.the-body-shop.com/


كريستان ديور


http://www.dior.com/


مواقع التجميل >>>>


www.beauty.com 


www.gloss.com 


مواقع للعرايس >>>>>


www.bridalpeople.com 


www.thoutfultouch.com 


www.weddingaccessories.net 


www.atlantabridal.com 


www.eluxury.com 


محلات الملابس 


www.zara.com 


النظارات 


http://www.sintmaarten-sunoptic.com/pages/versace.html


آخر تصاميم ديور 


http://fashion.dior.com/


عالم حواء 


http://hawaaworld.com/mag/index.php


كيف تقولين احبك بكل لغات العالم 


http://www.inspirationpoint.com/iplang.htm


هيفاء للجمال 


http://www.hayfabeauty.com/nu/



افكار الرومانسيه 


http://www.fekraonline.com/


موقع زهير مراد للأزياء 


http://www.******************arab.co.....c/zm/zmh.htm


موقع مصممة الازياء ايلي صعب 


http://www.eliesaab.com/flash/intro.html


موقع يختص للمكياج ويوصلك الى جميع الماركات العالميه 


http://www.sephora.com/ 


موقع مجمع الراشد بالخبر 


www.alrashidmall.com 


موقع ايف سان لوران


www.ysl.com 


موقع جيفينشي


www.givenchy.com 


موقع اسكادا 


www.escada.com 


موقع شانيل 


www.chanel.com 


كاتلوج فريمانز 


www.freemans.com 


موقع ماركه بيسو بيسو 


www.bisoubisou.com 


موقع استي لودر 


www.esteelauder.com 


موقع كلينك


www.clinique.com 


موقع لانكوم 


www.lancome.com 


موقع محلات ليتل وود بلندن 


www.littelwood.com 


موقع جيس 


www.guess.com 


موقع محلات ديبنهامز 


www.debenhams.co.uk 


موقع مكياج هارد كيندي 


www.hardcandy.com 


موقع موجه للمرأة يحتوي على عدة اركان منها الأسلامي والركن الثقافي .. والجمال والصحة وفتاوي المرأة المسلمة عنوان الموقع هو ..


www.lakii.com


ايلي صعب


http://www.eliesaab.com/flash/intro.html


عبد المحفوظ


http://www.abedmahfouz.com


روبرت ابو نادر 


http://www.robertabinader.com


زهير مراد 


http://www.zuhairmurad.com.lb


بيير كاترا


http://www.pierrekatra.com/


كميل شمعون


http://www.camillechamoun.com/


زياد نكد


http://www.ziadnakad.com


بلانكا


http://www.blanka.com


فهد


http://www.fahadgallery.com


جنين اسمر 


http://www.janineasmar.com/


وليد عطا الله 


http://www.walidatallah.com


يوسف كمون 


http://youssefkamoun.com/default.asp


ناجي حجي 


http://www.najihojeily.com/


فيكي


http://www.vikencouture.com/


مجد


http://www.magedboutanous.com/


بول خوري


http://www.paulkhourycouture.com/


http://www.******************arab.co...adwa/index.htm


وليم حوري


http://www.******************arab.co...oury/index.htm


ريتشارد الطويل 


http://www.richardtawil.com/richardtawil/tawilh.htm


غازي تهاما


http://www.ghazitohme.com/index.html#


4-موقع camillechamoun:


http://www.camillechamoun.com/


6-موقع المصمم غازي طعمة:


http://www.ghazitohme.com/


7-موقع لكل ما تريدمن الموديلات من الماركات جيفنشي شانيل ...الخ :


http://www.style.com/fashionshows/index.html


8-موقع etsnakhle:


http://www.etsnakhle.com/


9-موقع ريفلون:


http://www.revlon.com/index.asp



10-موقع جميل بة كل ما يفيدك ماركة guerlain:


http://www.guerlain.com/


11-موقع بناتي رايق نعوم:


http://www.gfla.com/?j~&


12-موقع احلى من حلو بناتي :


http://www.dollhouse.com/



13- موقع لانكوم اللي على ما اعتقد الكل يعرفو:


http://www.lancome.com/



14-موقع الموضى:


http://www.fashion.net/



15-موقع مكياج:


http://www.samoa.com.lb/



16-موقع للعناية بشعرك وجسمك ومكياجك وكل مالة علاقة بكِ:


http://philosophy.com/index.jsp


17-موقع جدا رائع :


http://www.pacorabanne.com/



18-موقع لـshiseido :


http://www.shiseido.co.jp/e/e9611prd/html/prd60000.htm



19-موقع bettybarclay:


http://bbuk.bettybarclay.com



20-موقع بسيط للملابس الدائمة الكلاسيكية :


http://www.playersofnewbury.com/index2.htm




هذه بعض المواقع .. للعنايه بالبشره ..والعطور 
اتمنى ان تستمتعوا بتصفحها ..والاستفاده منــها 


موقع لانــــــكـــوم


http://www.lancome.com/


استي لودر


http://www.esteelauder.com/


أفون 


http://www.avon.com/


شوميت 


http://www.chaumet.com/


بيوتي بيز


http://www.beautybuzz.com/


شانــيل


http://www.chanel.com/


باكوربان 


http://www.pacorabanne.com/anglais/acc-parfum.htm


بووس


http://www.hugoboss.com/


جـيرلان 


http://www.guerlain.fr/


مديني للعطور 


http://www.madini.com/


كلارنس


http://www.clarins.com/


كيــنبو


http://kanebo-international.com/


ريفلون


http://www.revlon.com/


ويـــلا


http://www.wella.com/


كلارول


http://www.clairol.com/


ايف سان لوران


http://www.ysl-hautecouture.com/


يونيك 


http://www.clinique.com/


جوتشي 


http://www.gucci.com/getFlash.html


اســكــادا 


http://www.escada.com/


عطورات هوجــو


http://www.hugo.com/


جلوس


http://www.gloss.com/home/index.jsp


لوريــل 


http://www.lorealparis.com/


نيفيــا 


http://www.nivea.com/index.php



حبي لكم

                                                                    جميلة المنصوره

----------


## محمد غباشى

يخسارة الموضوع انسات وسيدات بس لاكن على فكرة انا اشتغلت سنتين فى تصميم الازياء اثناء الثانوى بجد شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## جميلة المنصوره

ميرسي محمد علي المرور الحلوووووووو

وبعدين الرجل لازم يعرف كتير عن الازياء

وكويس انك اشتغلت في تصميم الازياء

يلا ابعت لي تصميم فستان عندي فرح في المنصوره

قريبا وانت عارف كلهم هناك في منتهي الشياكه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------

